# help faded plastic on a smartcar



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

hi ive got a smartcar to detail and im having problems trying to bring the rear roof spoiler piece that holds the high level brake light back to the shiny black plastic that it was any ideas on how to do this


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

unfortunately you cannot do anything about that.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

b***r


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've polished a smart car before, a friends family car, and the roof spoiler does discolour quickly I have found from the other body panels on the car, too quick at times.
I used a wool pad with the G3 Pro Scratch remover the retail version, worked the product in and the discolouration was removed fully, the gloss levels came back, but I'm sure G3 does not recommended this product with a machine, but it does work, slight dust when working the product in but it did shine the roof spoiler where the light is.

Here's the detail, but only took pictures of the wheel cleanse in action as a review, but you can see this is smart car I have worked on :-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280692


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've got to note and be honest on here, I'm not experienced in machine polishing, but took the plunge and courage and have done the roof spoiler justice, honestly G3 works well with a wool pad, very fast cutting, 1 minute maximum, and the spoiler on this smart car was Black and glossy again.

I'm ashamed to say on here, which machine I have used, as I know alot of DW members don't use this on here, but I know OP you have a rotary in your collection, this will do the job well, same as mine.

This is the only panel I find that has quick discolouring from other panels on the car.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

yes it does seem to discolour quick the only reason its really gone bad is i havent done the car for the best part of a year now and it was really bad but the g3 worked a treat thanks again for that


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm glad I could help you on here, I know G3 is the product for this, as I have tried and tested this on smart car, it's a quick and fast technique, more importantly it works.

Happy for you the spoiler is restored :thumb:


----------

